# Pope and young?



## deerhunter5

I've seen this deer twice at 20 yards and he's the biggest 8 I've ever seen. Both times he hasn't presented me a shot, and walked off. Now that I've gotten pictures, I'm very curious if he'll make p&y. What do y'all think?


----------



## deerhunter5

Don't know what happened to my pictures


----------



## deerhunter5




----------



## RB II

Hard to tell for sure but I don't think he will go 125.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

I don't think he will. Looks to score about 115 by my guestimate.


----------



## Chunky

I agree, close and not impossible...but I would guess just short. Beautiful buck though and I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chuck06R1

Dumb question but I'm very unfamiliar with scoring a buck. What makes it only a 115? Is it the lack of width between main beams?


----------



## txdukklr

shoot i'm guessing he just misses

28 mass
44 beams
14 wide
86 down

7 = 1's
18 = 2's
12 = 3's
37 up

123

I'm in for cleaner pictures by the way because I can get him to PY i think i may have shorted him on brows but the pic is blurry. He's close I'd run an arrow through him. If I'm off it'll be on mass i can't really see his 2/3


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Chuck06R1 said:


> Dumb question but I'm very unfamiliar with scoring a buck. What makes it only a 115? Is it the lack of width between main beams?


They always look a little bigger than they actually score AFTER deductions. A clear sharp picture would make it easier...hard to tell since I can't make out the right brow tine.

I would guess:
26 Mass
42 Beams
14 Width
6 1's
17 2's
11 3's

116" rounded off to 115".

Beautiful buck though for sure and if he's a trophy to you that's all that really matters!!


----------



## Trouthunter

I don't think he'll make it either but I'd shoot him if he walked by my stand. I love 8's with antlers like that.

TH


----------



## Chunky

Chuck06R1 said:


> Dumb question but I'm very unfamiliar with scoring a buck. What makes it only a 115? Is it the lack of width between main beams?


The score is a combination of all those measurements, inside spread is a part of the equation, but it is only taken once, unlike mass.

Let's say he is 15 inches wide, that would be his score, if he were 20 inches, add 5 to the total. No deductions on a spread measurement.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Castaway2

I got him around the 113-115 range 

Mass= 20
spread= 16
main beams 18 and 18 = 36
g1's 3.5 and 3.5 = 7
g2's 12 and 11= 23
g3's7 and 6 = 13


----------



## troutsupport

Thats awesome... ya'll scoring them in the pics for the guy. Green to you both. 

I'd agree.. he needs more wither spread or tine length.


----------



## TexasSlam18

I think the pictures are deceiving some of you guessing in the mid teens.


----------



## texastkikker

I think he is really close......110-115....I would kill him....he is a great looking deer


----------



## Sgrem

People worry too much about score these days. Who cares. If he is a mature deer and a strong representative for the area you hunt...and he makes your heart race then smoke him! If you have to look at his horns more than twice and try to do some quick 2nd grade math then is that really what gets you going?


----------



## deerhunter5

Well the bad news is I didn't get him with a bow, when I got to the lease I went to shoot my bow and the peep sight unraveled... I had to break out the rifle and crawled in the stand. He walked out chasing a doe and after 2 weeks of not seeing him I wasn't going to pass this opportunity so I took a shot and he dropped him in his tracks. And y'all were right on with yalls scoring!


----------



## texastkikker

that's awesome.....great deer and congrats.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

That's a beautiful buck!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Swampus

Good looking Buck!


----------



## Gonzaleziam

Not close.


----------



## Deer-Slayer

He looks to me that he will score in the mid teens....115 ish


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Great deer no matter what he scores. Congrats


----------



## redville

Who cares what he scores he's a great looking buck with some really good looking brow tines.


----------

